# Quick Hands Up for Naked Portafilters for Dual Boilers



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

*Would you be interested in purchasing a SDB naked portafilter via a group buy?*​
Yes150.00%No150.00%


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've been speaking to the folks over at Sage about the possibility of organising a group buy for the naked portafilters. As I'm sure you all are aware there are no aftermarket alternatives as of yet and due to the fact that they are made of solid stainless steel, they are rather pricey.

The sales & marketing director at Sage is onboard and will be getting me some preliminary quotes this week. He will also be letting me know when they would have sufficient stock of the naked portafilters to service the group buy.

If you would just let me know if you are interested so I can be sure that it is worthwhile organising this.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Awesome idea - obviously I'm a "no" because I got mine shipped with the DB but


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

anything come from this?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm interested in one if anything comes of this @ridland?

Thanks.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like the number of Sage DB converts is on the rise









Already have the overpriced one, but good luck with group buy if you go ahead


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

ill get involved if this goes ahead


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

As the response was underwhelming initially I let it drop, but it looks like we have some interest now. From my last exchange with the marketing director at Sage UK, Sage is in the process of switching to a slightly different design (and I assume contract manufacturer). They have completely run down stocks on naked pfs in the UK now. By happen stance I sent a chaser to the marketing director yesterday evening so I hope to get a response on minimum order, pricing and timelines for order fulfilment.

If you know of any other SDB owners on the forum who haven't commented on this thread please ask them if they are interested as obviously the more we get the better the discount.

I did also try to see if I could arrange for a grey import from Czech Republic (where the SDB is branded Cutler). The difference in price was only about £5. The only place I have seen with a price that was significantly cheaper was in Australia where the price is almost half what it is here.

If anyone is heading to Oz on hols, maybe they could bring back some nakeds so we can check the pours on our 'spros.









If you want to chase this up with me please make sure to use a @ridland tag in the post so it reminds me.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

thanks for your efforts so far ridland


----------



## bwatson87 (Mar 11, 2014)

Any idea roughly what these might come in at? The canadian dollar is really weak at the minute, about £45 from Breville Canada for anyone with canadian contacts.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Curious as to why breville made them out of stainless in the first place. Just to be different? I'd have thought chrome plated brass, as is the standard for basically every other brand, would be preferred for the thermal conductivity.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Having seen what a portafilter looks like once the chrome plating starts wearing off from multiple soaks in Puly Caff, probably a good shout to go the solid stainless steel route imo, albeit at a significantly higher retail cost to most e61 chrome plated jobbies.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like we are gaining traction with this Rid

Glad I revived it


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

What exactly is a naked portafilter? Sorry newbie


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A portafilter with no spouts, hence the naked part.

Allows you to check for channelling etc and when tamped correctly etc provides some nice eye candy if you watch as the espresso extracts.


----------



## gareth2j (Aug 30, 2014)

For the right price, I'd be interested too.

Thanks for looking into this

G


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like we are at 6 interested


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Can you buy one without the plastic? My husband does wood turning and I saw some great photos of wood turned ones on the forum. I'm interested - maybe he can unscrew the plastic part?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The photo I posted is from my Expobar Leva DB with the stock supplied portafilter handle.

The Sage naked portafilter is not shiny plastic! Solid stainless steel too (no need to worry about anyof the chrome plating wearing off!). Pricey compared to some portafilters which is part of the reason why this thread got started.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Any update on this? @ridland


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm still chasing Sage on this. There are issues with supply in the UK currently.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@Drusy the Sage portafilters all come with the bakelite/plastic handle. It is possible to remove the handle, but it is not an easy task. I have seen somewhere on t'interweb someone documenting how they removed original handle and put a custom turned wood handle on it. I think it came down to chiselling the plastic handle off, its that solidly attached.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

ridland said:


> @Drusy the Sage portafilters all come with the bakelite/plastic handle. It is possible to remove the handle, but it is not an easy task. I have seen somewhere on t'interweb someone documenting how they removed original handle and put a custom turned wood handle on it. I think it came down to chiselling the plastic handle off, its that solidly attached.


http://nic.steve-tek.com/?page_id=324


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Are portafilters standard? Can I buy any 58mm one and knock off the plastic and use it on my Sage DB or do you have to buy one from the same manufacturer?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Different machines have different thickness lugs and different positioned lugs on the porter filter. I don't know of another one that works with the sage DB.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

@ridland any update?


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow sounds like a real ordeal to get the bakelite off! Scrap that idea...


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

No update as yet. I've been stupid busy at work. After 12 hours at the office PC last thing I've wanted to do is go online at home. Especially with rugby to catch up on. Obviously the marketing director at Sage has bigger fish to fry (after his initial enthusiasm). I'll push him to delegate and try and get some traction on this.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll take fevmeister's potential place. As he's sold his DB to me, I'm assuming he's not up for the bottomless but I'm interested.


----------



## cirenpeter (Dec 24, 2014)

Hope I am not to late but count me in for a naked portafilter hopefully at a sensible price


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

@ridland


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> @ridland


On honeymoon I suspect . He just got married


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> On honeymoon I suspect . He just got married


Ahh I never knew

congrats ridland


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes congratulations indeed Ridland!

In addition, I'll take myself out of the running for one of these. I've never been known for my patience and I went ahead and ordered one from Sage.


----------

